# piers morgan on Dubai



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

OMG...

anyone have a spare £17million for an appartment 15 times bigger than the average house in the UK?

i am absoultely gobsmacked.

is anyone else watching it?

xxxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

No i missed it!!!

im sure it will be repeated 

cheque is in the post.....lol

xx


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

i watched this programme,and it was like a fantasy,cant wait for 7 years time til the proposed theme park is finished,can you imagine it,


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i watched the megastructures on the building of the 1st palm tree   its unbelievable what they had to do + the impact it had/has on the coastal line with erosion because they have added it + all that sand that had to be trawled to make the howge thing  , even more so now he built an even bigger one + "the world"   fancy being able to australia all to yourself  

the homes were stunning but ridiculous amounts of money ey 

he is doing Monte Carlo next week

xxx


----------

